# Craftsman lawn tractor, snow cab???



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking for suggestions. I want to get a snow cab for my 1999 Craftsman DT 2000. I do not think the craftsman or Husky (same) snow cab is worth squat!! 
Has anyone fit a John Deere D series, Simplicity, or some other maker to a Craftsman. There is one that is large and Square. Looks like the Pope's car. Too wide and basically.... Ugly! 
Any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

What do you do in the snow with your craftsman?

$20 of plywood, $50 of plexiglass, $5 paint, $1 screws. People laughed, until we had the worst winter in years following the build.


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks great. I plan on snow blower on lawn tractor. I have set up the unit with power lift but continue with manual chute. Would love to set up chute for power as well. 
I like your set up. The weight must also help with plowing.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

You could use a car window motor or power antenna. Slow speed, then spins the rod to move the chute, then a DPDT switch in the cab with power to it, and it works quite well. The weight is a double edged sword, I have enough weight on it that I'll grind the transmission if I'm not careful. I removed the rear weight can because I'd rather spin the tires than the trans.

It's actually a terrible plow tractor for anything other than snow. I use a big one for dirt. Auto/hydro trans aren't as durable as manual.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

Treated wood and plexiglass could also work for a cab. 40 mph wind in your face at zero degrees F is not fun. Who cares what the cab looks like!


----------

